# Cast thy bread upon the waters



## Karsten (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi there... so this is the place where I'm supposed to introduce myself :?: 
Well, when I was 13 or so I listened the first time to ' shine on you crazy diamond ' and with some guys had my first gig with ' smoke on the water ' :wink: ... that's 27 years back now, and since that day whenever I see these black and white keys before me there's this flow or creativity and electricity in my fingers which so far has never ceased to stop. 

Since 3 years I'm using only Virtual Instruments for my compositions, it's so awesome what you can do with this stuff...guess that's the reason why I'm here. I invite everybody to listen to some of my music and visit me and the poet Dolores Thompson at:
http://www.poeticintercessions.com and
http://www.jonsong.net

best regards, I feel 'at home' here...

Karsten


----------



## Lpp (Jan 23, 2005)

Hoppla, ein deutscher Christ in diesem Forum... unglaublich


----------



## Karsten (Jan 24, 2005)

Lpp said:


> Hoppla, ein deutscher Christ in diesem Forum... unglaublich



Jau, gibt's denn sonst keine hier? Bin neu in diesem Forum...  
Christ ja ( schlimmer noch: katholisch ) , aber bitte nicht so seltsam fromm 8)


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Jan 24, 2005)

Ey Karsten,

Welcome to V.I. and enjoy your stay!

Take care,
-Sid.


----------



## Beel (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi,

at least one more German ist here.  
Welcome to V.I.

Best
Holger


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 24, 2005)

Welcome to V.I.! Once I get back I'll have a chance to hear everyone's comps - including these - based on the responses I'm in for some interesting listening in a few days.


----------

